
How I turned my resume into a bot. (And how you can too) - nitin_flanker
https://medium.com/life-learning/how-i-turned-my-resume-into-a-bot-and-how-you-can-too-f03847352baa#.j21bvo7ai
======
TadasPaplauskas
Sure is a nice way to stand out in the crowd when looking for a job, but
certainly not the most practical way to present information. Dunno if I'm
doing something wrong, but I'm still waiting for a reply in fb messenger.

At least for now bots are pretty much just a gimmick and "just because we can"
thing, but then again, most of the cool stuff we have today began from that. I
definitely do not see much value added in receiving information this way, such
as getting weather updates or headlines. Bots will have to get a lot smarter
and autonomous/proactive to be actually helpful. I do not want to chat with
machine, I want it to do stuff for me with minimal interaction. Let me know
when I can pay for utilities through messenger :).

Platforms are sexy and everyone wants one, I get it. But the real value will
come from getting other businesses/services on board. That's dirty work that
does not scale well, so yeah, let's just build a platform instead and hope
"they" come :)

